# Direct TV's HORSE CHANNEL



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Hiya
Because of circumstances (bad service, bad channels) we are switching to Direct TV from Dish.
I've /heard/ there's a HORSE CHANNEL XD

Can anyone tell me about it, good shows, etc?


----------



## Zeke

I have cox and the only "horse channels" end up being strictly racing video 

I would loveeee a good horse channel tho! Hope you get lucky and it's good!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul

my BO has it, we mostly watch the barrel racing runs.  only thing we don't like is they constantly go over how a horse needs positioned around a barrel. :3 we don't watch the rest of them though, coz we only do gaming shows.
the barrel runs and horses/riders are interesting to watch and listen to as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

I've /heard/ that there's some dressage shows. XD That's all I've heard. And I think there's some Parelli. EW.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

I know 602 is the racing channel what channel is other stuff?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

I think I figured it out.

There's the RFD TV and the Racing Channel.


----------



## smrobs

I have Dish and I get HRTV (horse racing TV) and TV Games Network that also has mostly racing. Then there is RFD-TV. They have a few shows about horses, everything from PP to CA to televised high school rodeos and shows about cutting and reining and there are some shows about dressage and jumping too.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Ooh. Thanks. ^^


----------



## SorrelHorse

I watch RFD TV a lot. It's not /all/ horse shows, but there are a lot if the trainers. Jules Goodnight, Ken McNabb, Pat Parelli, Chris Cox, Ryan Gingerich and more. They also cover a lot of Dressage, Show Jumping, and Cross Country on "Horse & Country" and lots if rodeo. Women Pro Rodeo Today is a video maganize for the WPRA, Cinchtown High School Rodeo, Wide World Of Horses, Equestrian Nation....Trotters and Pacers, Training Mules and Donkey, Paso Fino.....I can go on forever. Awesome learning tool.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Thanks!


----------

